# Want to learn how to make an image shot in flat light look great?



## Jeff Colburn (Nov 17, 2010)

If you have photos that were shot in flat light, then this tutorial is for you. I just posted Part 1 of a two part article on how I made adjustments in Bridge and Photoshop to images shot on an overcast day with flat light. After the adjustments, colors are vivid, there's contrast, and the images looks great.

Head on over to http://www.TheCreativesCorner.com to see the tutorial.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## Overread (Nov 17, 2010)

I can't see many great revelations in his editing advice sadly - the example shot mostly looks like he just turned up the exposure/brightness sliders.

One thing you can try with very flat lighting is to open up (in elements or photoshop full) the shadows and highlights box and then to adjust the midtones slider. Generally with very flat lighting increasing the midtones (slighter to the right) can help add some more depth to the light. Remember that by default (at least in elements 6) this tool adds a lot of fill light that you often won't need so don't forget to tone that down/remove that effect.


----------



## KmH (Nov 17, 2010)

:scratch:

Bridge is a browser and has no image editing, adjusting capabilities.

The Basic tab and the sliders are in ACR - Adobe Camera Raw. ACR is a separate plug-in from Bridge.

ACR can be hosted by Bridge, or it can be hosted by Photoshop.


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 17, 2010)

It still flat.
I'd just play with curves a bit but then again, I don't shoot landscapes and try yo avoid crappy lighting as much as possible.
Sorry bud!


----------



## Jeff Colburn (Nov 17, 2010)

I just posted Part 2. I talk about setting a black point, adjusting global color and contrast, and show a neat masking selection technique. Head on over and take a look at http://www.TheCreativesCorner.com

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## Peano (Nov 18, 2010)

Very nice results. Since your aim was to teach others how to do what you did, I think 
you should be more specific in describing (or better yet, showing via screen shots) what 
you did in each step.

For example in Part 2, you say: *3. Next I created a Levels Adjustment layer. I moved the 
arrows until I had the blacks, whites and gray where I wanted it.* 

There are five separate sliders (arrows) in the Levels dialog. It might help novices if 
you told them which of the five you're referring to, and exactly where you moved them. 
Better yet, a screen shot showing the settings you used would help beginners.

Or this: *4. I created a Channel Mask of the trees, selecting everything at 50% brightness, 
and above. I went to the Channels tab, and looked at each channel to decide which 
one captured the snow covered trees best.*

But you don't tell your readers which channel you used! Or what it was about that 
channel that "captured the snow covered trees best." Or how they can go about "selecting 
everything at 50% brightness and above."

I already know how to do all this stuff, so I'm not complaining on my account. 
But if I were a novice taking you up on your invitation -- "Want to learn how to make 
an image shot in flat light look great?" -- I would feel disappointed.


----------



## Jeff Colburn (Nov 19, 2010)

Good points Peano. I'll add step-by-step screen shots to my next tutorial, and more details. This was my first tutorial, so feedback like yours is very helpful, thanks.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------

